# People With PCIII Does it get hot???



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well just like the title says, i was on the way home bout 8 miles 60MPH and i went to start the Brute and it would just turn over and the FI light would flash so i checked to see if the PCIII's green light was coming on and it wasn't so i wiggled some fuses and tried it again and the green light was on and it cranked but i took the PCIII out of the case and it was really hot, is that normal? by the way i just got done ridding and loaded it on the trailer and left right away so the motor and everything was still hot


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've not touched mine after riding. I have held it after 20 minutes of idling/revving to adjust it. it wasnt warm at all.
I imagine it stay pretty cozy in the pelican box.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea mine was very hot, it sits on top of the cdi so i didnt know if it got hot because of where it is or if the PCIII was just hot. it seems ok now so maybe they just get hot in the case


----------

